# Bunnies are not getting along :-(



## mrsm (May 28, 2012)

Hello,
I have a neutered male and an unaltered female rabbit. We got the male first and he is now about 8months old, never been aggressive and always been a big softie. We then bought our girl from the pet shop when she was 10weeks old, she is now about 4months old. 

When we first got her, he was most put out and although he wasn't aggressive he did go mad with humping (horrendous as she was only a baby!). We introduced them over a week, and she was very meek and mild (and petrified probably). It took about a month before they seemed to become friends (laying entwined together, grooming each other etc). 

Now she is an adult, the humping has suddenly started again! Nothing has changed in their world, the only change is that we move their run every couple of days for the benefit of the grass! Problem is, she isn't the baby bunny anymore and she has started to antagonise him back. So now we are getting them BOTH humping each other and chasing each other. 
Neither make any noise, nor have they drawn blood (but tufts of fur are coming out). They go through phases of really aggressive humping (prompting us to pour some water on them to cool it off) then the next moment they are laying together, grooming each other or she is cuddling up to him! 

I am thoroughly confused. I understand the issue may be she isn't neutered but our vet won't do it until she is 6months old and she isn't old enough yet. Could it have been sparked off because she is now an adult and not the baby she used to be?

Very worried, we got her to make him happy and we adore them :-(


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

mrsm said:


> Hello,
> I have a neutered male and an unaltered female rabbit. We got the male first and he is now about 8months old, never been aggressive and always been a big softie. We then bought our girl from the pet shop when she was 10weeks old, she is now about 4months old.
> 
> When we first got her, he was most put out and although he wasn't aggressive he did go mad with humping (horrendous as she was only a baby!). We introduced them over a week, and she was very meek and mild (and petrified probably). It took about a month before they seemed to become friends (laying entwined together, grooming each other etc).
> ...


Her hormones have kicked in so she will need to be spayed, your vet is right to leave does until they are 6 months old 
This is the very reason why I tell people to hold off on the bonding until all rabbits are spayed lol

Your best bet is to split them now before things turn nasty, and please stop pouring water over them you could cause some serious problems by doing that 

6-8 weeks after your girls neuter you can then set about rebonding on neutral territory.


----------



## mrsm (May 28, 2012)

Thank you, I have just sat down with a calender and she is actually just 6 months old (my, time flies!) so I will book her in to be spayed. Unfortunately, buying two rabbits is quite difficult to do properly when you only have one rabbit hutch! Unless you buy an adult who has already been spayed etc, and couldn't find one of them. Hopefully this will solve the problems.


----------



## zingy (Apr 29, 2012)

mrsm said:


> Unless you buy an adult who has already been spayed etc, and couldn't find one of them.


There are literally thousands of rabbits in rescue centres, many of which have a policy to neuter before they are rehomed. They shouldn't be difficult to find.


----------



## mrsm (May 28, 2012)

Yes, thank you, I am aware there are rabbit rescue centres but the research I did came up with none in my local area (ie the outback of the UK). Plenty of cat centres but no rabbit ones 

Anyway, she has been booked for her spaying so no harm done.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

mrsm said:


> Yes, thank you, I am aware there are rabbit rescue centres but the research I did came up with none in my local area (ie the outback of the UK). Plenty of cat centres but no rabbit ones
> 
> Anyway, she has been booked for her spaying so no harm done.


She will need to be kept seperate from your male for at least 2 weeks (4 weeks is safer) until her internal sutures heal because if he humps her in that time, he will rupture the stitches. 
Her hormones won't settle down for 6-8 weeks after the operation and if they are acting this way now, they will still act this way until she has settled. You need to find someway of seperating her off until she is all sorted 

*Heidi*


----------



## mrsm (May 28, 2012)

Luckily we have a huge hutch my dad made us, we have been able to section it off for now. She is recovering really well from her op but our boy bunny has been miserable without her bless him. We are making sure they are both spending as much time with us as possible while they are apart!:thumbsup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad she is on the mend. They will be much happier when they go back together


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I had exactly the same situation with my two. I knew I would, just didn't have space to keep them separate for 6 mths till shedwas old enough.
After the op I did make arrangements do they could be separate for 6 weeks. I had then right next to each other still. Don't think that's always recommended but it seemed to help keep their bond. I did go through re bonding on neutral ground (my downstairs w/c hehe) and it worked out well. They are now great together again.


----------

